# Consistently inconsistent



## elgreco2 (Jul 17, 2014)

HELP

Shooting 6 arrows at a 80cm tgt from 50 meters goes something like this (Although not necessarily in this order). I use a Long horn hex hinge release.
arrow 1=10 or 9
arrow 2=9 
arrow 3= 8 or 7
arrow 4=
arrow 5=M low left
arrow 6=M low left tight group.

I am consistently grouping 2 or 3 shots low & way left. I tried opening or closing my stance; Same problem. I assume I may be collapsing some causing the low hit. But why always left?


----------



## cbrunson (Oct 25, 2010)

My guess:

Collapsing bow shoulder from fatigue. You are likely raising your head to compensate because the peep raises when your shoulder collapses. 

Take more time between shots and set that shoulder before anything else.

Are you saying you completely miss the 80cm spot?


----------



## elgreco2 (Jul 17, 2014)

CB Thanks for your input. Yes I am outside the 6 ring. Sometimes just out others way out. I try to ensure my bow shoulder does not come up but could occur when I concentrate on the tgt and back tension.


----------



## nochance (Nov 27, 2008)

or shoot 1 arrow go and retrieve it then shoot another. See where your later shots go. I agree with brunson, probably fatigue related.


----------



## elgreco2 (Jul 17, 2014)

I'll shoot 1 then retrieve it to see if that helps. If it does I better start seriously working out. Lots of reps with lower weight.


----------



## elkbow69 (May 7, 2010)

FOLLOW THROUGH is lacking after arrow 3 because your shooting TOO DARNED FAST.
Take MORE TIME between shots, 45 sec to a minute. 
Make every arrow just like the first arrow.

Just last year I started taking more time between shots and my accuracy and consistency went way up. Plus I enjoy shooting more.

Remember: it aint about the quantity of arrows shot. Its the QUALITY of those shots that counts.


----------



## subconsciously (Aug 22, 2009)

Well your not focusing on process. Low lefts - collapsing.


----------



## elgreco2 (Jul 17, 2014)

Thanks everyone. I believe I shoot too fast and force shots instead of letting down and starting over. As a result my form is breaking down. Being in better shape will also help.


----------



## Padgett (Feb 5, 2010)

I liked the responses from the guys above but I will add something and to me it is way overlooked by shooters all the time.

Maybe your bow isn't sighted in.

The problem I see is that just because a person hits the middle sometimes they think their bow is dead on but in all reality it isn't, they are hitting the spot sometimes but then they always miss on the left or the right or up or down. So what I do is look at sighting in my bow as a average, I want to hit dead on most of the time but then I want to see some shots hit left and some shots hit right also and this means that my pin is dead on.

Now, I only do this when there has been a change to my bow such as a new string set or something major but I will go to lets say 50 yards and I will start shooting and my arrow will hit somewhere and lets say it hits on the left of the spot. So I will start putting a couple clicks in the windage and start moving the arrow over to the right and I will pass right on by the center of the spot to the right edge and this gives me a left and right limit for the left edge and right edge of the spot and then I find the perfect dead on setting between those two limits. 

For e that is a really cool way to minimize the time spent getting my sight dead on, I know that some people just put clicks into their sight until they hit dead on then they stop but I will watch them continue hitting off to the side that they have been missing on all freaking day and they resist.


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

elgreco2 said:


> Thanks everyone. I believe I shoot too fast and force shots instead of letting down and starting over. As a result my form is breaking down. Being in better shape will also help.


Shooting too fast can lead to "falling apart." Randy Ulmer years ago noted to take 15 to 17 seconds between shots as this lets the bow arm recover to 100%. There was a break down of strength from shooting too fast. It was something like this; 100% for the first shot, 90% for the second, 75% 3rd, 55% for the 4th and so on. (I lost tons of information when my first computer crashed.) You lose strength and your follow through naturally deteriorates. Arm falling can lead to low lefts.

Being is better shape.... If you're just starting out, it takes times to build up. If you've been shooting for a while then maybe you're over bowed. Those shooting multiple arrows need a bow they can shoot all day. Not that it's right, but people who shoot 3D can get away with being over bowed a bit because of the time between single shot arrows.


----------

